# lost her voice



## MeadowWild (Dec 11, 2012)

my 2 yo doe, 12 weeks fresh, is usually the loudest in the barn. yesterday she still opened her mouth to bleat but nothing comes out. she was eating and doing everything else so i didn't worry. this morning no voice still and ate breakfast at milking. but this evening at milking she wouldn't eat grain. she will eat out in the pasture, and is drinking water ok. temp is 102.7
yesterday i clipped her for show in two weeks, put sunblock on her and sprayed her with an animal-safe spray. did not repeat these today since i worried it was an allergic reaction. we started feeding Chaffhaye about a month ago - she is an avid eater. i only feed in feeding dishes, and there are never any leftovers. but a bag my be open (in a covered container) for a week to ten days. any clues? could she have gotten listeriosis or something from the Chaffhaye? i gave her six cc of fortified B vits tonight. tomorrow i will call the vet. but in the meantime - any ideas?? thanks in advance. worried.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

If a goat cries too much too loudly, they will lose their voice. It happens often, and they'll be able to bleat again when their sore throat heals up. Is there a reason she could've lost her voice, was she stressed or scared? Or is she just loud?


----------



## MeadowWild (Dec 11, 2012)

this morning she has very loose stool in addition. she has not been yelling - this just came on. she is off feed, diarrhea, no temp still and no voice. i'll call vet in an hour.


----------



## mountaingoats12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Strange...give her a shot of cd antitoxin, along with probios and b complex. Keep her hydrated with electrolytes, and no grain for now. Just hay and browse...


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree about the b-complex and keeping her hydrated. When was the last time she was wormed? If you didn't worm her after kidding, go ahead and do it. Kidding causes worms to go in hyperdrive and can really bring a doe down quickly.


----------



## MeadowWild (Dec 11, 2012)

her voice is back (sadly, haha) and she's pelleting, but still not eating much concentrate - hay and pasture is fine. i have no idea what it was. did give her fort. B vits for three days and probiotics. otherwise, i'm clueless. thanks for your thoughts. barb


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Sometimes they will self-limit their grain if they have a tummy problem or if their calcium is low. Did you worm her after kidding? I wouldn't think the chaff hay would cause problems unless it was visibly moldy or smelly


----------

